# New Arrival Favre-Leuba Twinpower



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys

Here is my newest arrival its a FL sea king with the brilliant twin power movement all original I didnt want a re-dialed one. I was thinking of an orange or yellow strap with white stitching? Thoughts please.

Thanks




























Thanks.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Like the look f that very curious as to what the "Twin Power" refers to on the movement


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I think its something to do with having extra something so it has less wear on the parts. Lol can someone explain properly please?

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

it has dual mainsprings.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice watch congrats

Mark


----------



## thalis (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi guys...

I too have been looking at some FLs and I spotted this one on the bay... item 170526206568. After reading a post about FLs from India... do you think I should pass on this one and go for other FLs NOT from India?


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice, Blue. Personally, I'd go with yellow and white stitching. Orange is a bit over powering.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice indeed,good catch,

Interesting movement too. k:

I would probably put a black strap on it with white or black stitching.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Reaaly fine! :man_in_love:

I can barely see 2 mainspring barrels under a bridge, but indoubtely they are there... so the name should refers to that feature of the movement.


----------

